# Gästepass übrig? Ich nehm ihn gerne =)



## Thaddl (24. Mai 2012)

Bei der Flut an Anfragen ist es sicher aussichtslos aber ich versucht trotzdem mein Glück =)
Würde gerne DIII durch einen Gästepass kennenlernen bevor ich es mit kaufe.

Danke und Grüße
Thaddl


----------

